# IWAC!! Has your baby arrived yet?



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you got little chico yet janie?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i know we are all waiting for chico time


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee I think we are all waiting.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

He must be home by now, bet she's playing with him!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Hehe love how we are all waiting!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

where is she!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

what are you lot like eh>

HE IS HERE and he is adorable!

Gimme a few mo's i am uploading photo's. He's tucked up under a blanky right now wearing his blue jumper lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless him XXXXXXXX


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

i cannot wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

here you go, just a few to keep you going

this was very first one taken


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my what a face! he's just adorable :love5: i'm SO happy for you  i bet it will be days before you put him down :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

forgot one


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness, he looks like a teddy...how sweet.
Go and enjoy your time with him.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

so sweet :love7:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

AWWWWWW MY GOSH HE IS BEAUTIFUL! 
Bet you are sooooooo glad the wait is over!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so pleased with him. He's like a little fur real pup he's so teeny bless him.
I am typing one handed as got him cuddled up in other arm lol

I'm off to enjoy him some more


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he reminds me of teddy. enjoy him janie


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG IWAC he is the most adorable puppy ever!!! Your so luck he looks fab in his jumper


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

oh he is honestly just the cutest lil thing ever!!!AWw he looks so cuddly!!!!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

IM SOOO JELOUS!  ... YOUR SO lUCKY


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Finally! Have a great time with him and watch him grow! It happens so fast. He is simply adorable!

Tammie


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

i love his little nose!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

He is sooo cute!! You'll be typing one-handed for many years to come!


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Omg you are soo lucky! he's gorgeous, look at all the white fluff  awww!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

sniff sniff I smell puppy breath!
YEAH YOU I just got up and raaaaaannnnnnn to the computer to see LOL
isnt that funny! 2 words....dar ~ling!
Love love love the pictures!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

O my goodness sakes! I don't think I've ever seen cuter! He is adorable. Much love for you for years and years to come!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg chicco is just the cutest thing i have seen in a while you must be so glad you have him now


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww he is so gorgeous !! You are soooo lucky


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So glad to see you have baby at last, i too love his little nose. How come you didnt go with your husband to get him?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

What a handsome little guy! He is beautiful! :love5: Congratulations!! We're going to need LOTS of puppy pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

HUbby was staying at his mums for past few days and i dont talk to her. He picked chico up on the way back.

This little fella is amazing! TWICE he has gone on the potty training pads!!!!
HE's had a playtime, which was fun for me too. He is so sweet when his little tail wags.

I love him to bits already, too cute for words.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sweet dreams tonight Iwac.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww iwac you lucky soul


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwwwww! He is a Doll!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad to hear he is settling in well.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

He is sooooo adorable! I'm so excited for you.  I miss the puppy breath!


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

We will be second fiddle now....baby comes first...lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable with the sweetest puppy face. :love5:


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

he is soooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute. i love that little nose. congrats.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, he is so adorable! He does look like a little teddy bear 

Congrats!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so happy he's *finally* home!!! He looks like such a sweet guy :love5:


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know if I am late to comment. I see it being 5 pages already!! But congrats, and finally chico's home! THanks for sharing pictures with us. I love his markings on his nose. I am sure everyone saying the same thing..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

congrads! so when are you getting your 2nd?  LOL
where did you find him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

we have had a great night with chico. He is a total gem blesS him, no bother at all. MAking me think all those tales of puppies being triesome or difficult or hard work isnt true.

He LOVES snuggling under blankets or crawling into my track suit tops. He eats, sleeps, plays and goes potty where he should, never where he shouldnt.

He spent the night sleeping in the gap between my and my husbands pillows, apart from a little bit when he must have got cold and he cuddled right up under my husbands chin under the dUvet bless him.

He already comes to us when we call him, with his little tail wagging, so so so sweet.

I just love him to pieces already, best thing I ever did! I am so glad we got him. He is so loving. It is just great.


Hark at me going on and on... new mummies eh lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> congrads! so when are you getting your 2nd?  LOL
> where did you find him?


I would get another from gemma tomorrow, she has done such a great job with this little guy. Gemma and minnie should be really proud they raised such a loving well trained cute little fella.


I hope to have another by autumn lol


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

He's soo precious, darling, handsome..words just can't describe! Congrats on your new addition!

BTW..we need more pictures!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad you had a great first night.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw glad everythings going so gd!he sounds like a gem!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What a good baby!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He sounds like an angel!! You're so lucky 
I loove having my pups sleep in my bed at night. Mia snuggles right under my chin too and it's the sweetest thing in the world. :love5:


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

He sounds perfect IWAC !


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks guys. My husband and I can not believe how lucky we have been to get such a little angel.

I finished knitting the white blanky, and though i went wrong on the pattern in palces he doesnt mind one bit. Soon as I put it on the floor he curled up and went sleepies bless him. (he's wrapped up now in case he gets cold)

I am in the process of knitting him an SAFC jmper 

will post more piccies......


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what a precious little puddin he is :love7: I'm so happy for you


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

IWAC said:


> I would get another from gemma tomorrow, she has done such a great job with this little guy. Gemma and minnie should be really proud they raised such a loving well trained cute little fella.
> 
> 
> I hope to have another by autumn lol


LOL your hooked already


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

oh i am so glad you all love chico! my little minnie and roo roo have done such a good job!! The other 3 pups are going to their new homes this week and i'm going to be soooo sad when they are all gone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> oh i am so glad you all love chico! my little minnie and roo roo have done such a good job!! The other 3 pups are going to their new homes this week and i'm going to be soooo sad when they are all gone!



I did feel bad (for about five minutes ) for taking your baby away lol, but he is sooo special. We're so pleased with him. My husband loved roo roo as well.

Chico is a little star and is getting along fab. Cant thank you enough.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

IWAC said:


> thanks guys. My husband and I can not believe how lucky we have been to get such a little angel.
> 
> I finished knitting the white blanky, and though i went wrong on the pattern in palces he doesnt mind one bit. Soon as I put it on the floor he curled up and went sleepies bless him. (he's wrapped up now in case he gets cold)
> 
> ...


omg, my brother is a SAFC freak, you better not let him see! :lol: :lol:

Awwwwww chico sounds like such an angel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

lol.
i'll happily knit your chi a safc one lol. I almost completed it, when I do i'll be sure to post piccies of chico in it


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Whats SAFC, Sunderland ? football club?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah sunderland athletic, aka black cats (black cats wont fit on such a small jumper tho lol)


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about a little sew on black cat?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Whats SAFC, Sunderland ? football club?


Yeah, our town's team! 

edit: oops, abit late! :lol: lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

here you are sarah.........






































ANd I found out today chico is a hoarder.. here he is trying to stuff scarves behind the sofa, he has spent all day collecting things up like his toys etc and hiding them there


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OH MY LOVE LOVE THE lil butt shot!
Do the chi chi cha cha for that one! His lil tail I just love love it!
****whew I am sooooooo glad I got my daily dose of my Chico ******


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Awwwwww look at him!Bless him hididng things hehe


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very sweet!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! I love the hording picture!! That is too funny!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

He IS a hoarder you know. You should the stuff he has behind there, all his toys, bits of wool he pinched while i was knitting, the two scarves, 

he's been busy today lol.


I didnt mean it as a butt shot though lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

it isnt very clear (or very big) but the last one is chico cuddled on beside my husband. (who also loves chico to bits)


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

That Is Absolutly Adorable. Too Funny.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

what is that little blue thing with white pokadots that chico is standing in. just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

that's a dog bed. Looks a bit weird there though lol, it has a blanket over part of the top as we noticed he likes to be under covers when he goes to sleep.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh now Iwac I love the lil butt shot.
I swear thats the cutest thing I thing seeing walking away Kittens & puppies and their tails alwats like and anntena (sp)
ok that and mmmmaaaaaay be.....um Sam Elloit....Johnny Depp.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohh johnny depp is soooooooooo sexy! lol


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

oh my gosh!!!!!! he is soooo cute and i love his nose! he is going to be so handsome when he gets older. congrats!!


----------

